# A Budget Sliding Miter Saw



## Karson

Harbor freight had a 10" blade 12" cut sliding saw for 119.00 on Black Friday. The latest issue of Wood Magazine had the saw in the HF ad until March for the same price and they have a 20% off coupon also.


----------



## Dusty56

What is the hook angle of the blade that you have pictured here…..it doesn't appear to be a blade that belongs on a miter slider and could be the reason for your poor cut quality. Just because you paid $60 for a blade , does not make it the correct blade for the saw. Is this a picture of a chopped cut or a sliding cut ?
You can get a really nice Freud blade for far less than $60 that will be correct for your homeowner M/S.

The WEN brand name has been around for a long time .I bought an engraving tool from them way back when… I think I was around 18 years old. Many , many moons ago.


----------



## cstrang

I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for. As for Festool, it is very expensive but they are magnificent tools. If you can see affording one in your future thats great but I wouldn't take that plunge unless you know you are going to use it a lot, if woodworking was just a hobby, I couldn't see myself being able to shell out that kind of cash for a miter saw, my Bosch miter saw that I paid about $360 for works like a charm. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dusty56

I also have a Bosch miter saw with a 12" Freud blade on it…..suits my needs just fine : ) It replaced an old Delta 10" saw that I now use for "rough" work. The Bosch is definetly a fine finish saw .I could never justify owning a Festool product unless I was using it to make a living with.


----------



## Huckleberry

Hey Dusty the original blade was just a POS. I put a Freud on it and it took the cut quality up quite a bit and if I use sacrificial fences then the quality gets really good and the tear out is minimal. I too am a firm believer in the get what you pay for realm, but the next few months is really going to test this saw as it is going to be used in a production run. With that I will report back as to how it holds up and any issues that arise from it.


----------



## DaveHerron

When you buy a Freud blade (or any other mfg) for miter saw use be sure it is rated for miter saw use and has an excellent rating for cross cutting. Makes a difference. Most miter saw blades have a negative hook. I use thin kerf blades on my miter saws.


----------



## papadan

Ive got a HF 10" slider that I bought 8 year ago for $99. Not the quality for making picture frames, but for framing, deck building and such, it has been fantastic. My son did use it for the crown he put in his house, but he doesn't mind caulking the miters, LOL


----------



## Moose48220

Has anyone looked at the Wen say side by side with the HF saw? Its the exact same saw! different colors diferent stickers same saw!.


----------



## Moose48220

Ok I actually went out and bought this Wen saw at menards for 119 and I must say that it is not bad at all. There are a few things though that need to be adressed specifically. 1.) The fence is not straight from end to end. I had to fix a 1/8" shim on the left side of the blade to square it up. no big deal. 2.) One side cuts a perfect 45 while if you flip it to the other its more like 43. Im not sure how i will remedy this one. For now cuts needed from this end will be made on my RAS. 3.) the lack of a safety is kinda scary. grabbed the trigger by mistake while moving a work piece and without the blade guard i would be a little shorter in the finger department right now. All in all, good saw for the price just needs some fine tuning.


----------

